# Push Blocks for use on jointer, shaper, router



## noelnochin (Feb 15, 2015)

I have accumulated 6 plastic body push blocks for use on my tablesaw, router table, jointer etc. The foam rubber pad on the bottoms have worn out or slide on a board as I try to push a board across the knives of my jointer. Does anybody know of a material that I could use to replace the wornout foam rubber pads used originally?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That grippy stuff they use in camper cabinets might work. Try cleaning your pads with water or regular household cleaners first.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I've heard that mouse pads work great when glued to push blocks.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Low grit self-adhesive sandpaper would also work


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

noelnochim said:


> I have accumulated 6 plastic body push blocks for use on my tablesaw, router table, jointer etc. The foam rubber pad on the bottoms have worn out or slide on a board as I try to push a board across the knives of my jointer. Does anybody know of a material that I could use to replace the wornout foam rubber pads used originally?


More than 40 years ago when I bought my first jointer they came with some of those push blocks. I thought what the heck I have them I might as well use them. Within the hour I had a kickback because those blocks slipped. It's the only time I ever had a kickback on a jointer. The blocks went into the trash and have never had any more problems. Homemade push blocks work so much better.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Mar 4, 2015)

Masterjer said:


> I've heard that mouse pads work great when glued to push blocks.


I would think that's a great idea. They are very similar in materials and designed not to slide on a desk, which, coincidentally, are usually made of wood.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Also a user of sandpaper on those push blocks - manufactured and home made. Be safe.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

When you really need it to grip... http://www.amazon.com/Handstands-Su...UTF8&qid=1450304774&sr=8-12&keywords=dash+pad.

When they start to slip just rinse and pat dry.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope this helps.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk9KdrwZj-0


----------

